

Ask HN Leaders: What has your point score been worth to you? - taphangum

Curious to know how much value your score has had in business or in general for you.<p>Ofcourse, its hard to know whether a certain email or sale came about as a direct result of your high score on HN. But from what you can gather. What do you think?
======
iuguy
I had tptacek make a comment and ask a queston related to my karma score if
that counts. I'm not sure it does.

I've been on HN for a while and traditionally not done much with it. I read a
lot but didn't really try to add much. I decided last month to start making a
more conscious effort to give back to HN, so I started by commenting and
occasionally posting new links.

I don't think I'll be able to give back on the same scale as patio11, cperciva
et al, but I'd like to think that trying to contribute more to the discussion,
after a while I'll suck less at it. If I can manage that then maybe I'll suck
a little less elsewhere.

Oh there was also a guy who recently got in touch with me after a who's hiring
post. I'm working on getting an interview sorted that doesn't involve him
travelling across half the country. It might or might not come to something,
but I'm grateful for him getting in touch via HN.

------
user24
I had a startup email me out of the blue offering me an interview because they
liked my HN comments. Sadly I'm in the UK and they're in the USA, but it was
nice of them to reach out.

Other than opportunities like that (which aren't really to do with the karma
score as such anyway), it's a meaningless number.

